# Dovetail Jig HELP



## ssevey17 (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a HF dovetail jig that I'm trying to set up. I'm using a frued 1/2"-14° dovetail bit with a 1/2" bushing. I can't for the life of me get a joint that fits. I have the jig set up correctly. I watched a YouTube and it said to "heighten to tighten" the bit and "lower to loosen". My joint wouldnt even fit together so I raised the bit and made another cut. No luck. So I made 4 more cuts raising the bit every time and it made my dovetails smaller and smaller… So I gave up and figured I'd ask you for your help. What do I need to adjust to get this to work?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

RABBIT joints


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

I struggled with the HF jig wasting a lot of lumber- finally upgraded to the Porter Cable 4212 and never looked back. Can't give the HF jig away, definatley not a "Gem". It's free to anyone that would pay shipping.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ on the PC 4210 / 4212 jig. It has a really easy learning curve. Sorry I can't help with your current jig.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

There was a recent thread here on the new Leigh tabletop dovetail jig. It really got me to think about the need to do some comparisons of jigs out there for dovetails. Seems to be some good jigs and bad jigs.


----------



## ssevey17 (Sep 9, 2014)

Well I was able to figure it out. I figured I post that way it might help someone in the future. I took out my calipers and measured the bushing and it turns out that I had a 1/2" bushing in. I swapped it out with a 7/16" bushing. Reset the height of the bit. The first cut didn't quite assemble but was close. So I raised the bit and now have perfect dovetails. I hope this helps with someone's frustration in the future.


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

Scott-
Send me your address if you still want it. I'll pack it up this weekend and send it out. We can settle up on the shipping later.

Terry


----------



## ssevey17 (Sep 9, 2014)

Terry, since I got my jig to work, I'll save that jig for someone who needs one and is on a tight budget. I'm sure if you start a new thread about giving it away for shipping costs, someone in need will want it. Thanks for the offer though.


----------

